# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Rodina ponovna reakcija na HPV cijepljenje

## pikula

Ponosna sam i zahvalna što Roda šalje ovakvo pismo o cijepivu protiv HPV-a u javnost. Čestitam vam cure. Odlično je sročeno.

----------


## anchie76

Da je lakse za procitati  :Smile: 




> Rodino pismo javnosti: Znamo li dovoljno o cjepivu protiv HPV-a?
> 
> Potaknuti snažnom medijskom kampanjom koja promovira cijepljenje djevojčica protiv raka, smatramo kako je nužno da mi, kao roditelji, dobijemo više informacija i saznamo o čemu je ovdje, zapravo, riječ. 
> 
> Ovim pismom želimo roditeljima i svima uključenima postaviti nekoliko pitanja na koja ne nalazimo odgovor u medijima, niti u ordinacijama liječnika koji bi cijepili našu djecu.
> 
> Zapitajmo se zajedno... 
> 
> Je li postojala mogućnost boljeg trošenja 8.000.000 kn namijenjenih za ovo cijepljenje, s obzirom na to da prevencija porasta pojave HPV-a počinje kvalitetnom edukacijom školske djece o spolnosti i spolno prenosivim bolestima, te posebno jačanjem svijesti o potrebi redovitih preventivnih kontrola u ginekološkim ordinacijama? 
> ...

----------


## wewa

> Ponosna sam i zahvalna što Roda šalje ovakvo pismo o cijepivu protiv HPV-a u javnost. Čestitam vam cure. Odlično je sročeno.


x

----------


## kahna

Bila je jutros emisija na Radio Sljeme (ja čula u 10:45) o cijepljenju protiv HPV-a.
Nažalost čula sam samo nekih 10-ak minuta.

Ali drago mi je da se počelo pričati o tome.

----------


## fegusti

znam dvije mame koje ozbiljno razmišljaju da svoje kćerke cijepe bez obzira na cijenu.
o svemu onome što u pismu piše nemaju pojma pa ću im tekst isprintati da berem budu informiranije prije nego li donesu konačnu odluku.
btw. jedna je tražila savjet od svoje ginekologice i ova joj je rekla da svakako to učini ne dovodeći u sumnju djelovanje i samu svrhu cjepiva.
naravno da će neinformirani ljudi vjerovati "stručnjacima".

----------


## anchie76

Slobodno proslijedite ovu reakciju svojim poznanicima na mail   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

već sam počela 8)

----------


## anchie76

Bravo bravo  :Klap:

----------


## uporna

Jako dobro.  :Klap:

----------


## Cathy

Bravo  :Smile:  .
Ja imam dvije cure i ne bi ih cijepila.(Inače sam za cijepljenje.)

----------


## Anvi

> Ponosna sam i zahvalna što Roda šalje ovakvo pismo o cijepivu protiv HPV-a u javnost. Čestitam vam cure. Odlično je sročeno.


Potpisujem i pridružujem se pohvalama: bravo Rode!  8)   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## malena beba

Bravo   :Klap:

----------


## cipolino

U Francuskoj su dvije djevojke imale reakcije na cijepivo. Naletila sam na dva članka, ali su na tal...

http://eliotroporosa.blogspot.com/20...i-effetti.html
http://www.disinformazione.it/gardasil.htm

----------


## ivana zg

Pa da ne otvaram novu temu:

A ovo je stav Udruge koja se bori za pravo izbora roditelja (općenito) na umjetnu oplodnju (gdje isto medicinska struka nije bila suglasna kao ni po pitanju cjepiva), abortus, prirodan porod, dojenje, za istospolne brakove itd. ne vidim ako je samo sloboda izbora u pitanju po čemu je pravo izbora roditelja da cijepe ili ne cijepe drugačije kada je Vaša udruga u pitanju?

Ne radi se ovdje je li netko za ili protiv cijepljenja niti je itko za ukidanje istog, već se radi o slobodi izbora. Sloboda izbora na informiranost nije isto kao i sloboda izbora kod odlučivanja.

Vi kao Udruga da zastupate slobodu izbora ne bi ulazili u medicinske argumente jer oni nemaju veze s ljudskim pravima, zakonima, Konvencijama, Ustavom gdje nam je to pravo svima zajamčeno.

Pitanje slobode izbora je pitanje pravne a ne medicinske struke, pitanje je ono ljudskih prava i sloboda a ne medicinske struke koja će po tome pitanju uvijek biti protiv i subjektivna i kao takva ima na to pravo ali nema pravo ograničavati svojim stavovima ljudske slobode. Gdje onda to sve vodi...medicina, politika, vjera,institucije u raznim oblicima znači imaju pravo meni kao roditelju ograničiti moj izbor i moju slobodu? Po kojem to zakonu ili logici oni na to imaju pravo?

Po mnogim drugim pitanjima za koje se zalažete ne slažete se svi u udruzi pa opet takve inicijative podržavate, zašto sloboda izbora kod cijepljenja nije jedna od njih nije li to malo licemjerno?.

Ako netko ima stav onda je on za ili protiv i ne može nikako biti neutralan kako tvrdite u daljnjem tekst, jer to onda nije stav već status quo a to je daleko od prava na informirani i slobodan izbor!

_
Danas je, na inicijativu Ureda pravobraniteljice za djecu, održana rasprava o cijepljenju na kojoj je i Roda sudjelovala. U prepunoj dvorani Male kuće dječjih prava u Teslinoj 10 nije bilo praznog mjesta, a zbog veličine dvorane broj sudionica i sudionika bio je izrazito ograničen.U raspravi su sudjelovali/e predstavnici/e: svih pravobraniteljstava, ministarstava, različitih javnozdravstvenih ustanova, predstavnici HZJZ, Hrvatskoga pedijatrijskoga društva, zastupnika RH pred Europskim sudom za ljudska prava, liječnici školske medicije, liječnici neonatolozi, predstavnici udruga oboljelih (poput Hepatosa i drugih), te nažalost te svega nekoliko predstavnica/ka roditelja koji odbijaju rutinsko cijepljenje djece. Roda o temi obaveznog cijepljenja nema jedinstven stav unutar udruge, te smo, može se reći, neutralna strana.
Uz pohvalu što je ovakav skup organiziran i što su se na istom mjestu našle u uvažavajućem razgovoru i argumentaciji, možda po prvi put na ovu temu, dvije suprotstavljene opcije po pitanju zakonske obaveze cijepljenja, nadamo se da je ovo tek prva u nizu skorih rasprava o temi suodlučivanja roditelja i informiranja roditelja o cijepljenju, te da će na budućim takvim raspravama "omjer snaga" biti ravnopravniji i da će roditelji i zagovaratelji prava na informirani izbor imati priliku svoje argumente izložiti jednako ravnopravno predstavnicima druge strane.http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rasprava-o-cijepljenju
_

----------


## BusyBee

Radilo  se isključivo o tome da je Roda na tu raspravu, na koju nismo ni bile  pozvane nego smo se samopozvale, išla zbilja neutralno, bez namjere da  zagovara opciju za ili protiv, bez prilike do sada da jasno definiramo  udružni stav.
(izvještaj je pisan za FB, a ja sam ga zabunom prenijela i na portal i bilo mi je bez veze skinuti ga naknadno pa je ispalo da je to nekakav stav, a nije)

----------


## Inesz

Znam da je tema cijepljenje, ali ne mogu ne pitati:

Ivana Zg, koji članovi medicinske struke se protive liječenju neplodnosti postupcima medicinski pomognute oplodnje?

----------


## Ginger

mislis umjetne  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

